
New Method of Microbial Energy Production Discovered - ph0rque
http://www.nrel.gov/news/press/2017/41803
======
MichaelBurge
> Until recently it was thought that in all of biology, from microbes to
> humans, there were only two methods to generate and conserve the energy
> required for cellular metabolism and survival.

What are the existing two methods? ATP & something else?

~~~
ros86
* substrate level phosphorylation (SLP) and

* electron transport phosphorylation (ETP)

------
rgbrenner
something wrong with nrel's website. I think this is the same article:
[https://phys.org/news/2017-05-method-microbial-energy-
produc...](https://phys.org/news/2017-05-method-microbial-energy-
production.html)

